# New walmart crowntail, is this fin rot? Tail biting? Torn fins?



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Two days ago I got a red/purple/blue small crowntail, now named Frisco, from walmart. They didn't have very many bettas and the ones that were still alive mostly looked fairly healthy. Frisco here had terrible fins and his cup was pretty dirty. It didn't look like he had much life left in him if something wasn't done soon so I snatched him up. Once I got him fed and in his new 2.5 gallon home, he perked up very much. He acts perfectly fine, he is very active and eats like a pig. I've been giving him betta pellets and some bloodworms. His fins are just disheveled. I've been treating him aquarium salt and stress coat, but I'm not absolutely sure of what is going on with him. I've had many fish but I've never dealt with fin rot before. Does this look like fin rot? Is there anything else I can do for him other than frequent water changes, aquarium salt, and stress coat?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Please tell me that's food near his gill in the first pic lol

He looks like he maybe bit his fins or got in a fight, maybe even fin rot - but! They are growing back in and look nice and clear. whatever you're doing, keep doing it


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

It kind of looks like fin rot to me. You can treat your betta for fin rot if you are absolutatly sure that it really is fin rot. I hope he gets better. Beautiful betta by the way. Good luck!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

That chunk doesn't really look like food LOL! I hope it is food! LOL!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Hmmm i don't see any fin rot, the clear ends are just new growth. It's hard to tell what caused the tears in the first place, but with clean water they will grow back in nicely =)


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL yes, its food! He didn't want to be still for pictures so I fed him in hopes of getting him to be still for a bit. Thank you all for your opinions. I'll keep a close eye on him and keep up with the stress coat, a little aquarium salt, and clean as possible water. I really love his colors, I think he will turn out really nice once back healthy but hes got quite a bit of growing to do!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Food? OK! LOL! Just making sure!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

What is “Fin Rot”??!!??
I think 1 of my male bettas (Mister) may have it but idrk. i treat him almost every day with that blue stuff i even give him 1 extra drop. i have 3 bettas Mister, Sister, & Sir.... Mister is in a 10 gal. tank and sis and sir r in a 1 gal tank each. im new 2 this im 15 an im hopeing 2 gt 1 more betta,any names???i like goofy names. any way fin rot???


----------



## charlotte (Jul 19, 2011)

i go to walmart and pick the ones in the worst condition to try and save too!  i got a couple today who are in the same condition. i treat them the same way so hopefully thats the right way to go. hes very cute, good luck! :-D


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*OKAY THANK YOU FOR TELLING ME WHAT FIN ROT IS!?!?!?!?!!!!!!?!! y is it tht every 1 on here seems to ignore people!??!??!??!...oh and i only buy sickish looking fish too........*


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

no need to get upset. generally people answer the question the thread was made about and don't really go looking through for more questions. if you have a different question it's usually more likely to get answered if you make a thread of your own.

gist of fin rot though is exactly what it sounds like, their fins will actually start to rot away. if it eats away down to the body it can become body rot


----------

